# Sage Oracle Taking Ages to Grind, even after a good clean



## Haree (May 23, 2021)

So recently we tried some new beans, and it was taking ages to grind making the high pitch sound as if it was about to run out, so we thought it was down to the beans being sticky with oils. With are usual beans, even after thorough cleans of blade, and other things, it still takes a lot longer than usual and makes the high pitched noise, as if the coffee isn't feeding properly. It still works, but if anyone is aware or knows how to fix this lmk! Thanks


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like you may need to clean the grinder or for some reason the centre burr is loose. I had problems with beans not falling out of the hopper due to oil once.


----------

